# Experience of enhanced company maternity pay?



## SlinkyDGE (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi,

We are a UK company based in HK and are setting internal policy for maternity pay for the first time. 

Does anyone have any experience of a company paying enhanced maternity pay, over and above the 10 weeks statutory? If so, what does it look like? 

Thanks for your help.


----------

